# Would you recert in this situation?



## LucidResq (Mar 19, 2010)

My NREMT-B expires on March 31. I've been procrastinating my recert and can't decided if I really want to spend $70 to do so. 

I really only use my EMT cert to work summers at an amusement park, but for that purpose my state cert, which doesn't expire until 2011, will do. 

I also work at a hospital and an OB-GYN clinic, but they're more interested in the fact that I have BLS and have a base of knowledge and skills rather than the actual cert itself. 

I have been applying for full-time jobs as I wait to get accepted into a BSN program, but I've been focusing on ED, ICU and PACU tech jobs since I'm more comfortable in the hospital environment and ineligible for many EMS services as I'm not 21. I'll have my CNA by May, and this will likely be more helpful than either EMT cert (except for ED jobs). 

There is a zero chance I will be moving out of state. 

I'm wondering if any one can think of a good reason to recert because right now it just seems like a waste of money. Will it look bad to potential employers if I let my NREMT lapse, even if I keep my state cert up and have my CNA?


----------



## rescue99 (Mar 19, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> My NREMT-B expires on March 31. I've been procrastinating my recert and can't decided if I really want to spend $70 to do so.
> 
> I really only use my EMT cert to work summers at an amusement park, but for that purpose my state cert, which doesn't expire until 2011, will do.
> 
> ...



Keep your state EMS license unless you intend to move to another. It'll be of some help when trying to land a job in trauma burn or ER during nursing school. Good luck.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 19, 2010)

If it were your Paramedic I would say keep NR at all costs as things change and you might move.  But with just emt many states still require you to retake the class or test so keeping NR is not that important.  Also even if you need NR later it is not that hard of an exam and you can find a 2 week emt class so you can get re-certified.  Do keep your state emt though.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 19, 2010)

Also - as far as recerting at the state level, one can either use a current NREMT, or have 36 hours of CE. (Can you believe it?! 36 hours over 3 years! How dare they require so much of us!) 

I have way more than 36 hours of CE already. Think I'll let my NREMT lapse, especially since $70 is a big deal as a completely self-supported full-time college student who just moved in to her first home.


----------



## feldy (Mar 19, 2010)

personally just through people i know...dont let it lapse b/c you never know if your going need to find an out of state job...(i live on the border of a state license and a nremt) also that 70 dollars is a lot better than the couple hundred you may have to pay to take a two week course if you can find one/ plus testing fees. Also taking the tests just plain sucks...i just took my reciprocity practicals today and even though i passed...it still sucked.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2010)

feldy said:


> personally just through people i know...dont let it lapse b/c you never know if your going need to find an out of state job...(i live on the border of a state license and a nremt) also that 70 dollars is a lot better than the couple hundred you may have to pay to take a two week course if you can find one/ plus testing fees. Also taking the tests just plain sucks...i just took my reciprocity practicals today and even though i passed...it still sucked.



I want to point out that borders in the western states are a little harder to work on than back east


----------



## feldy (Mar 19, 2010)

haha noted...i didnt think that one through but yeah...although that Bureaus/offices of EMS around the U.S. rip us off by making us pay a lot to keep our certs...i would hope that i never forget to loose mine. I wouldnt want to take those tests again.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 20, 2010)

For many reasons I too swore there was *no* chance I'd move out of state, and let my NREMT lapse.  I'm now out of state.  Do what you have to do to keep the cert.  You can thank me later.


----------



## armywifeemt (Mar 27, 2010)

I've lived in Ohio, Texas, and Alaska.. and am moving to California in two months. Personally, I have the unique situation of being a military spouse and thus I have to be on top of the state to state reciprocity agreements. Fortunately, everywhere I've been so far has been an NREMT state and given out state EMT-B certs to anyone who possessed a valid NREMT cert. Because of this, I think the NREMT is worth having. $70 isn't that much.. not when you consider how valuable the certification might turn out to be if you find a job opportunity out of state.. at that point, finding a class may be difficult and inconvenient, will require far more of your time and money, and will cause you to lose even more money while completing the class and waiting on your certification.

Edited to add: I am just now going through my first recert, and it's been a pain to get all my CEUs in because of the fact that I've only been state certified and working in a fire department for the last five months or so... yet still, I think it is totally worth the trouble.


----------



## reaper (Mar 28, 2010)

feldy said:


> haha noted...i didnt think that one through but yeah...although that Bureaus/offices of EMS around the U.S. rip us off by making us pay a lot to keep our certs...i would hope that i never forget to loose mine. I wouldnt want to take those tests again.



Hell, we pay very little to keep our licenses up. Even from EMT-B to medic is a big difference. Take a look at other medical licenses fees. You will be happy!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 28, 2010)

if you haven't noticed, most people are saying don't let it lapse.  Go donate blood/plasma for two week and you'll have the money to pay for your recert.

Remember that old adage... better safe than sorry.  Plus you can put it on your resume.  i'm NREMT-B   *A N D* a CNA.


----------

